
Running Pure Django Projects on Google App Engine - gasull
https://code.google.com/appengine/articles/django-nonrel.html
======
endlessvoid94
If you'd prefer to not need to do any code changes at all, head on over to my
site and sign up for our private beta: <http://www.djangy.com> \-- we're
inviting more people every day :-)

~~~
ryanhuff
Does djangy run on-top of EC2, or something else?

~~~
endlessvoid94
Yes, the worker hosts currently run on EC2.

------
axiom
As much trouble as we've had with Google App Engine I still have to say that I
genuinely respect how open and accommodating they've been to people who want
to avoid vendor lock in.

I can't think of another company that would do something like this.

~~~
izak30
Amazon and Rackspace both seem to be less prone to lock-in than AppEngine

~~~
herrherr
Amazon and Rackspace: Infrastructure as a Service

GAE: Platform as a Service

------
ericflo
It's important to note that this is not "Pure Django", it recommends django-
nonrel, which is actually a fork of Django.

~~~
zemanel
i don't think it's really a fork, but rather a django database engine that
supports "datastores" + related tools

~~~
jacobian
Unfortunately right now it _is_ a fork -- django-nonrel makes some internal
changes to Django. I'm hoping to reconcile those changes with core at some
point so that -nonrel could indeed be just a backend, but we're not there yet.

